# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeukende uitslag en onverklaarbare wond

## sjiet41

Ik heb recent een paar zakken bloed bij gekregen en slik nu ijzertabletten en een ander nieuw medicijn. Sta onder de jeukende uitslag en heb ineens een onverklaarbare wond naast mijn neus? Is er een verband?

----------

